# Today's invert - Cerith Snails



## marlenez (Jun 27, 2009)

Cerith snails (Cerithithium sp.) are easy to care for scavengers who eat diatoms and algae. They are an excellent addition to a reef aquarium, easy to care for and beneficial. They can grow up to 6 inches, though I personally have never seen one that large. 

Some varieties of these snails need to go above the water line from time to time...

The picture below is of a Cerith laying eggs on the glass of my refugium.


----------



## Joey (May 27, 2009)

beautiful thats a momment you rarely seee nice picture


----------



## marlenez (Jun 27, 2009)

Thanks Joey, wish I had cleaned the outside glass first!


----------



## Imaexpat2 (Jun 17, 2009)

Another great Pic and write up marlenez!

These are excellent guys to have in the tank. I try to add a few of these to every tank I have, especially to smaller tanks. They make a great addition to any well balanced clean up crew!


----------



## MediaHound (Jul 19, 2006)

Awesome picture, thanks for sharing. An excellent member of the clean-up-crew, as mentioned. 
Just how many types of Ceriths are there?


----------



## marlenez (Jun 27, 2009)

The two most common that I know about are Cerithium litertatum and Cerithium altratum. I believe the latter is a 100% herbivore.


----------

